# Plants to Share



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

This clump of ginger lily has got to go! 
If anyone would like a generous start I will ship rhizomes after dormancy via USPS flat rate box .
The only charge would be the postage. These are considered a tropical plant but we freeze frequently down to low 20's and they just go dormant and come back in spring. The photo shows a 3 year old clump started with one piece of rhizome and so they DO grow like tropicals. They flower in the fall- normally September here but since we had 2 months of overcast they are just now showing off. They bloom in late November in Baton Rouge. 
The most wonderful thing about them beyond the visual beauty is that they have a very strong jasmine like scent.
In early morning when winds are still our whole yard smells like jasmine. 
They flower in deep shade and will do ok in full sun providing they never dry out. If allowed to dry out they will lodge and never stand back up again. They also will keep on flowering once cut and provide that lovely aroma in the house too. Anyone interested -please PM me with mailing info and I will send starts after they freeze back. 
Here is a bit more info. 
http://www.centralfloridafarms.com/gingers.htm
Lee n Squidge

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Those are lovely, I want some. I love trying new plants in my garden 
and since they like to be damp, I have lots of places for them. Let me
know how to get the postage to you when you are ready. 
Michele


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I would like to have some too, late me know postage.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:yeahthat me too. If there's enough to go around. 

Sheryl


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes there are tons literally- this one clump has a diameter of a VW and we have many clumps- think how big and how fast cannas grow- they are very similar! So everyone get on the list! They are tooooo cool to toss on the compost pile. PS- the goats love them when it is time to cut them back. I will post again when they die back before I ship so you can get a spot ready or pot them up till you can plant.
Lee


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Lee do you think those beauties would do well inside in a big pot? Then I want one if it would. Tam


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Lee.....but I'll need to pass......got big clumps of it here already. I sent Sondra some last year, and I just wonder if she got it started. She was fussing back in the summer about having to water some stuff I sent her, so it probably did. 

My Uncle uses this stuff medicinally....along with Horses Tail. Don't ask me how or what for......he's a bit of a nut about stuff like that. He's had Nubi's for 40 years, so go figure. :laughcry 


Whim


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Is this the same type of ginger you buy? Like good for your stomach and all?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

You can move them in and out in a pot Tam but how far out of zone 7 are you>?
You can extend the zone with lots of mulch and putting it in a sheltered position- up against a wall or such.
There is enough for you to experiment with - you can plant some out and save a piece in a pot in case it freezes too much.
U are on the list.
Ok Whim I'll get your box ready asap. 1/2 bushel you said>??


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Actually Ashley it is not a Zingiber ginger but they are all in the same family and all are considered somewhat medicinal.
Most years these flower in time to help the hummingbirds head south.

http://joyppkau.tripod.com/PDFs/Zingiberaceae.PDF This is really long so here is one paragraph on ginger lily.

Spiked ginger-lily is a leafy plant having camphoraceous horizontal rhizome.The therapeutic
activity of the rhizome is due to its essential oil. The rhizome in powder form is sprinkled as an antiseptic
agent and also used as a poultice for various aches and pains. It is a carminative and bronchodialator. The
drug is an ingredient of some Ayurvedic preparations but rarely used in Unani system. Because of its
camphotraceous odour, this drug is often considered as a substitute of Curcuma zedoaria (Thakur et al,
1989).
The root stock is useful in inflammations, asthma, pains, foul breath, bronchitis, hiccough,vomiting and
'tridosha' diseases of the blood. It is also used as a laxative, stomachic, carminative, stimulant, tonic to the
brain, in liver complaints, diarrhoea and pains (Kirtikar and Basu, 1987).


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

So it's got the usual ginger-ness to it, yellow, hot, ginger flavor? If so, that's pretty cool, and pretty too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

"""Ok Whim I'll get your box ready asap. 1/2 bushel you said>??""""

Yeah......and I'll get your bucket of kudzu ready to mail to you also.

Wow Lee.....that's a lot of medicinal info. You know, I'm not really sure how my Uncle uses this stuff, but think he makes a tea mix out of it......I'm almost sure about that with the horses tail.....and I was reading that horses tail was toxic. I do know that my goats wiped out a patch of this ginger along with horses tail a couple years ago, and none of them ever had any ill effects from it. 

Whim


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

We use horses tail. It's good for liver and kidneys. Course, we use poke root too! :O


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

my ginger didn't make it so would love a piece please. 
Whim the 12 apostles did great and the iris but nothing else.


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

Does this do well in the shade? That is about all I have. If so, I would like some.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes they still bloom in shade but just not quite as vigorously.
L


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I would like some. I will pm my address when I get home.
Theresa


----------



## victoygoats (Jun 8, 2009)

I would love some too! I grow various herbs, flowers and veggies, if anyone wants to do a plant, seed swap that would be really cool too!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We all do it already Silvia, just nothing organized  I got some of Lee's ginger and it is now about 5 feet tall just since summer, I kept mine in a pot and won't put it out until this spring since we had such a horrible summer. The white variety did wonderful the yellow? or was it pink, is still quite short and is certainly not as lush. I also have stuff from Tammy and last year I passed out my heirloom seeds. It would be fun to do a seed swap, a plant swap would be a little much I would think...your welcome to do it if you like. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I would love to be on the receiving list also. Please let me know how to pay the postage. Paypal, check, cash??? I can do whatever.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Sure!
I will bump this up when I am ready to ship- they need to go dormant first and then you can all get me shipping info.
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Plants to Share-READY TO SHIP*

OK folks- just suicided my back to get these dang things out of my veggie patch as they are breaking dormancy!
I will ship this coming week in the 10.70 flat rate box unless anyone wants more. This stuff is a deadly ground eater!
You will notice some frozen mushy areas on top that were the old canes from last year- just let them dry and they will heal over. 
The new growth will come from the huge pink buds you will see.
Anyone not ready to plant can pot it up till soil is right. If you are not on the list but want some PM me your postal address.
Good Growing!
Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't forget me on that ginger lily please


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I am sorry - we don't have a paypal account so please just plan to mail me checks for the 10.70.
Sorry to make you work so hard hahah
You are on the list Sondra- pm me address!
L


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is my list- and I need addresses for everyone but Judith and Becky.
Thanks
Lee

Michele NWGoats
Ashley
Sheryl
Tammy Caprine kookoos
Sondra 
Donna 
Judith 
Becky
Theresa
Sylvia
LaNell
Lacia
Kasi
Bernice


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Lee, do you know which Hedicium this is? I have several, only one white one, and this one looks different so of course I want some! I love the ones I have. Of course they are a bit of a challenge here, I have to protect them most winters. I think the summer heat you get makes them strong enough to survive cold. We get barely enough summer heat to get them to flower by fall unless we put them in a hot spot. I'd be delighted to have another white one! I'll put part of it on the porch with the white doves.

Tammy, they do great in pots, I think they flower more as long as they get enough food/water. I always keep some in a back up pot inside in the winter "just in case"


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

Lee,
If you have any left let me know and I will send a check and address.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok- revised the list. We have plenty to share.

Mail checks to
Lee Jackson
161 Little River 51 N
Foreman AR 71836

Thanks everyone- we hated the idea of composting all those great starts- they are very enjoyable.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

OOOOOO....those are so pretty! If you have enough please send me some too.  Here's my zip: 23974.......just tell me how much and where to send. Thanks!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Well........I got so excited that I forgot to go on to read pg 2. LOL Sending out in morning mail. 

Vicki, love the idea of a plant/seed swap.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I have some of this ginger.. and yep.. it will take over. It's a pretty take over.. but it does need to be contained.

I'd be interested in a swap also. I have lots of medicinal herbs.. and some not so.

I'm looking for jewelweed seed... anybody got any of those?


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

mailing my check today.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone-Boxed up and going out in the morning.
Plant so that the top of the clump is exposed so it can dry some and not decompose.
The canes for this season will come up from the underside of the old growth so you will bury the part that will grow new starts.
Lee


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Is that like the ginger you buy in the market to cook with?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Gosh everyone- THANKS for being so quick about the postage!
Hope they do well for you - holler if not we have lots more.

No Diane- altho as weedy as it is someone somewhere is bound to be eating it.
Some medicinal claims are made about it.

Lee


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I've got mine, thank you!


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

I got mine yesterday. Yee haw, thanks! I can't wait to plant tomorrow.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If it's not too late, I'll try some. It'll have to be planted in a pot here, though!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Got my plants yesterday. The post office was holding them for ransom due to the size of the flat rate box but I am in possession now.
Thanks a bunch. Hopefully I can get them planted this weekend. Supposed to rain on Sunday so my goal is to beat the rain and get them in the ground so they can enjoy the rainwater. 
I so appreciate the opportunity to get a start of this plant since I know it smells divine.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I apologize LaNell and any one else who has not received their box.
Please check at your PO for postage due. For some reason the gal at the PO only charged me 10.70 on those boxes even tho they were the 14.50 size. Sorry for the mixup. She just gave me a case of the boxes to use and for some reason charged me the wrong price. Hopefully everyone will get their starts ok!
Please let me know if they do not arrive. They should all be there now.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh, I wasn't complaining. :biggrin Luckily my mail woman allowed me to put the money in a little envelope and leave it in the mailbox since I live in the country and work in town and the PO's are different. I thought it was strange that your PO put postage on it and then my PO wanted more and wrote large flat rate box in black marker. 

But I got it and I am happy.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Well it was confusing for me! My postmistress sent that case of boxes when I asked for 10.70 and so I figured it was!
And not only that they sent them off as 10.70!!! We normally scrounge boxes for shipping so I had no idea what size was what rate- I do believe I have learned it now!
Hopefully every one got their starts-
Tammy yours went out today and Stacey yours will go out in the morning. I am trying to help my carrier with her piece count so that she will stay on the job by mailing something every day via the mailbox rather than the PO. They are hurting for income with the piece numbers dropping all the time and the next 2 weeks of counting will be what her salary is based on for the rest of the year!
Lee


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

well if its to help a postal employee, then I will ask dh if I can spare some postage...how much?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you care Lee if I move this to the new gardening section? Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Not at all !
Happy to have a gardening section!


----------

